# Free floating a Remington 770?



## Ryan770 (Jun 16, 2010)

Would i benefit from it?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

It could not hurt. If it is shooting good now then I would not do it. I have had a 700 that would shoot great for the first and second shot then get wild. Then after it cooled it would shoot right in for two shots. After I free floated the tube. I could shoot as many shots as I wanted with no change in accuracy.

Chuck Norris was once on Jeopardy. This show is notable in that it was the first occasion in Jeopardy history that Alex Trebek had appeared without a mustache. And a head.


----------

